# IVF no longer an option



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

We can no longer afford IVF due to business going under.
Can't get funding due to BMI and age.
Whiskey bottle is now my best friend.
Don't know what to do or who to turn to.
Feel completely lost and destroyed knowing a child is no longer part of our future.


----------



## Rainbowstace (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi bk so sorry to hear what happened I thought treatment was already planned? Don't give up hope just because IVF isn't an option doesn't mean you will never have a child have you looked into other options such as adoption xx sending big hugs xx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

hi rainbowstace
many thanks for your reply.
yes ivf treatment was due all to start on day 2 of next AF.
We would have had to pay for treatment when i rang clinic on day 1 of next AF.
but we cannot afford it now.
yes we have already looked at other options including adoption and IVF was our last resort.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

is egg sharing an option for your partner, and donating eggs to the centre provides a free cycle of ivf for you or donating eggs to you as well? Unfortunately at 36 you are too old to do it?
have you looked at donor sites for home inseams with donor sperm?
Good Luck on your journey I hope things change?
L


----------



## RainbowRainbow (Dec 9, 2012)

Aw BK, I'm sorry : -(

Have you looked in to home insem? It didn't work for us but it's just about free! Loads of sites out there - pride angel and fsdw are ones that I know people have had success with.

Lots of love for your tricky time xx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

hello
my partner has health issues that affect her donating eggs.
yes we have tried home insemination from 2009-2011 with 9 BFN's.
thanks for all your input though
x


----------

